# Co-Codamol vs Voltarol



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Maz

Hope that all is well with you.

Got a query for myself for a change    

I had my thyroid finally whipped out yesterday.  I've been sent home with Co-Codamol for the pain.  I'm not a fan of it because of the codiene, so I was wondering if I could use Voltarol instead.  I'm going back tomorrow for a repeat calcium test so will ask the doc then, but just wondered.

Cheers

Lx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lily,

Sorry didn't reply earlier (nuts busy last few weeks and little time to spend on here  ) Hope all went well with the op and you have recovered now   Did you get an answer from the Docs? Assuming you didn't have any contra-indications to it then I'd have though Voltarol (diclofenac) would have been fine.

Maz x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Maz

Yes, came home with a script for Voltarol so all sorted.

Hope all well with you

xx


----------

